# shorten a speargun



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Anybody on here got any sugestions on shortening a speargun. Its alluminum if that helps. The end piece that holds the bands is broken so I thought it might be a good time to shorten the gun. Its around 60 inches and would like to get it to around 48.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just get a new plastic end piece and cut the round aluminum off where you want it. You should probably use a little shorter bands also.


----------



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

Nothing to it, just like sealark said, just get a new end piece from any dive shop. Cut off the tube using a chop saw to get a nice square cut. install the new end piece with some new bands and you are ready to go.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *sbarrow (7/4/2009)*Anybody on here got any sugestions on shortening a speargun. Its alluminum if that helps. The end piece that holds the bands is broken so I thought it might be a good time to shorten the gun. Its around 60 inches and would like to get it to around 48.


If this is a JBL aluminum gun,you'll probably be better of buying a shorter gun. The aluminum tube is filled with flotation and sealed on both endswith a metal cap and spring. It would be fairly labor intensive to cut one end and modify it. It would be easierjust to buy a shorter tube. However, if you buy a shorter tube or cut the old one,you'll also need a shorter shaft and shorter bands. Add the cost of thesethree parts together with the cost of a new muzzle and you'll find out that is more advantageous to purchase another gun. ThePFF's *Scuba Gear For Sale* section usually has good used spearguns for sale. I'm assuming your gun's muzzle must be the same type as the one in the pictures, since it broke. 





















It's frommy old JBL gun and I'll be glad to give it to you. Save your money to buy a shorter gun. In this way, you'll also be able to keep your long gun as a spare. If you're interested in the muzzle, send me a pm.


----------

